# Parking light warning on dash



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi,

My car's beeping at me when I turn it on, and saying I need to replace the parking light bulb, I've done some research on here (some really useful threads) and want to keep everything looking standard, so am I right in thinking these bulbs would do the trick? (I do have Xenons btw) I'm guessing also that parking light = sidelight?

Also just looking at this great guide - I guess it's the same for both sides of the car? I'm useless with anything car related but thanks to the walkthrough/pictures I'm guessing even I shouldn't be able to mess this up


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Just looking around now, you can either get those bulbs I mentioned earlier, or some bluey ones? Which will match the standard bulb in there at the moment?

Cheers


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A plain bulb will always give the best match. I would say don't be especially tempted by bluer/whiter bulbs. I tried Philips BlueVision Ultras and they looked near enough the same to me. The Osrams may differ from the Philips, but for three times the price of a standard bulb I wouldn't get too excited about trying them out.

If I remember rightly the warnings don't distinguish between the parking lights and the DRLs, but I assume you've already checked which bulb has actually gone


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks Scooby - going to order just a plain bulb, wasn't sure if there was an odd tint I should be looking out for


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Okay, this is annoying the hell out of me now, sometimes it does it, sometimes it doesn't, but I've checked the bulbs so many times and they all _seem _fine, it's only ever the left parking light it mentions and it looks fine on both the front and back:



















Argh! Any tips on how to stop it from doing this please? Otherwise I'm going to take it somewhere with VAG-COM and see if it just needs a reset


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Bump, has anyone else had this?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

You've not fitted an LED to the sidelight have you? That often throws an error.


----------



## PetriK (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, after a car wash I get an occasional left hand tail light bulb error. No clue why.

With leds I had a problem with a broken lens which caused moisture to enter right hand front light causing a parking light error with a led parking light.


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

wja96 said:


> You've not fitted an LED to the sidelight have you? That often throws an error.


Ah! This could be it, I'm not 100% sure but I noticed whoever fitted the boot light before me fitted non-standard ones (they're much whiter than the OEM ones, so the replacement bulb I fitted looks odd since one is yellowish and one is pure white!) so there's a very good chance it's that.

And interesting PetriK, so yours is an LED too? Shame as it looks nice, but think I'm going to have to get it replaced


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Can someone please confirm if it's these I need?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK2-8 ... 0532874049

Or is it these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAR-BULB-434- ... 5298072241

Car has gone into the garage twice now (once for a service/MOT, and once for a cambelt change) and both times they said they didn't have time to sort the bulb

Thanks


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Quick bump ^


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

In your picture of the rear light, shouldn't there be two lamps showing per cluster?


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

+1 ^ moro anis


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Switching off the 'cold diagnosis' functions in VCDS will probably get rid of the error if it's only on startup rather than when using the lights.


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Two lamps showing per cluster? Oh damn, I didn't know that - will compare the two sides when I get home tonight, thank you! I guess they're easy enough to change? I'm terrible with cars but bulbs is the one thing I usually can just about do 

Thanks for the heads up Chrispy, but would that potentially block other errors too? I'd rather just get it fixed tbh


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

moro anis said:


> In your picture of the rear light, shouldn't there be two lamps showing per cluster?


Sorry to bump this thread again, but which bulb exactly is it that I need? Will order it asap then, thanks


----------

